# ..........



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

thats so great - he even has his own pocket on his back to carry his treats in


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, that is really cute, and very creative. I never even thought of that!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

very cute and sooo creative! keep it up!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow!!! You may be on to something!! Good Job!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

very cute


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Pepi looks adorable in his jean shirt! That was a very creative and smart thing to do. Great job!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That is soo cute!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

That's so cute! I'm going to try to make something like that  I'm not very creative but i'll give it a try...lol.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's great !! you have very good imagination to think of that !! and creative to pull it off  

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww thats brill


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

How creative - you have a good imagination to come up with that. Very cute, and a good way to recycle.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh I love it. And everyone is right....HOW CREATIVE. I would have never thought of something like that, but than again I can't even sew a button on! LOL.

Leslie


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

' looking Good ' 8)


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

soo cute !! love the denim might have to make one of my own now.. hehe


----------

